# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Tell DV Your Sex Stories!!!

## INeverWakeUp

Hey DV. So I see Dream Sex is big nowadays. Please, tell us your dream sex stories. A lot people here will probably want to hear them.

----------


## poof

I had sex with myself, best sex i'd ever had.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

eh...ok...but I'd like some two person action.

----------


## MarkieP52

lol Yea this entire forum seems to be filled with horny people.  But oh well once I get good enough its going to be an Avril Lavigne Amanda Crew tag team.  Thank you Canada.

----------


## goldenaxel321

> I had sex with myself, best sex i'd ever had.



If you rape yourself, is it considered masturbation?

----------


## Man of Shred

my favorite type of dream sex is anal dream sex.

----------


## NrElAx

My first wet dream was with this extremely fat woman hahah. I woke and was like, whyyyyyyyy. lol

----------


## sisyphus

I have a kinda funny sex lucid story:

I was going through a period where I was missing a lot of dreamsigns. After each dream, I'd recall some obvious dreamsign and get frustrated. In that frustration, I would say the mantra "The next time I see X, I will know that I am dreaming." So this went on for several weeks, happening 2-3 times per night. I was really getting frustrated. Then in one dream, I was getting a blowjob from some random woman I didn't know. And so, still in the dream, still getting the BJ, I cued my frustration and automatically started saying "Yeah, this never happens in real life... The next time I am getting a blowjob, I will know... Wait! I'm still dreaming!" I became lucid for a moment but then woke up. Damn! I had so over-trained that automatic response that I blew it.

----------


## mistermystic

I had two dicks!

----------


## LucidInvader

> If you rape yourself, is it considered masturbation?



 rape is fucking somebody who doesn't want to be fucked unless you didn't want to fuck yourself you wouldn't be raping your self know would you and who fucks themselves and doesn't want to do it.

----------


## Puffin

...
-Reads posts-
 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## NrElAx

Had one last night. After I had this dream that my old friend was shooting missiles into the sky(one fell back down and landed right next to me haha) I was in some shack and this blonde women walks in. I knew I was about to have sex but she seemed kind of hesitant. So basically she was standing up and I kind of bent my knees a bit and we started banging haha. It was the longest my vivd dream sex i've had. I think at the end we were in some room doing it. God, ive been sick lately and been taking nyquil. That shit gives you vivd dreams haha.

----------


## poof

> eh...ok...but I'd like some two person action.



oh ok, i had a dream where i had sex with my wife in the missionary position.

----------


## Butcher

> I had two dicks!



same to me ,, i was watching xxx site with my friends  :tongue2:  ,, and my dick just get very long ,, my friends start to say ,, wtf thats to tall ,, i was happy with that and i put my dick behind my back ,, and i found that i have another really small 1 ,, i did a RC i plugged my nose and i could breath ,, i looked at my hand and i had 6 fingers !! thin i became lucid ,, ( this is my 3d lucid dream ) .

----------


## Brunor2

> oh ok, i had a dream where i had sex with my wife in the missionary position.



This is some sick shit what you did.

----------


## Metallica

I had sex with my dream woman.
I've always liked older women but i don't have the balls to make a move on someone  ::|: 
but yeah, she was brunette about 40 with double D's etc, long legs.
The only problem was that i wasn't 100% lucid. i kind of knew i was dreaming, but it wasn't like, "Oh, ok, i'm dreaming so i can do this."
It actually started off in my school's theatre, a few people in my year randomly started singing Red Hot Chili Peppers - Good Time Boys. Then this chick, who happend to be one of th most fucking whiney bitches i've met in my life, came over and started hitting me. I closed my eyes then i was in this woman's house and she was wearing a corset  :wink2:

----------


## takroe

usually when i try to have sex or get a blowjob in a dream i wake up when things are just starting to get good.

i think i wake up because of the erection i get in real life ::?:

----------


## Giraki

In my first LD, I just decided to walk through the first door I saw, and there was this chick just sleeping, face down, in a bed there. I started fucking her, and then shat myself and woke up. In hindsight, I think she might have been dead, 'cause there was a white  line around her. Does that make me a necrophile?

----------


## LucidInvader

> In my first LD, I just decided to walk through the first door I saw, and there was this chick just sleeping, face down, in a bed there. I started fucking her, and then shat myself and woke up. In hindsight, I think she might have been dead, 'cause there was a white  line around her. Does that make me a necrophile?



That is so damn sexy, lol just joking.
That's weird I usually like my women alive but I guess it's what kinda person you are.
Maybe she wasn't intrested? I like to play around in my Dreams and make my dick like 10 feet long just to see all the girl DC"s reactions




> she was brunette about 40 with double D's etc, long legs.



Who dreams about having Sex with 40 year olds when there still in school?

----------


## ShinodaCM

> usually when i try to have sex or get a blowjob in a dream i wake up when things are just starting to get good.
> 
> i think i wake up because of the erection i get in real life



I have the same problem. Doesn't matter if it's Lucid or not, I wake up before it gets good.  But I don't have an erection right away as I wake up. It usually take a minute or so before it goes up IWL (I think it's just me lying there, recalling the dream that makes it go up)

----------


## Invader

There she lay in all her glory, eyes a'twinkle and with a look on her face that said "TAKE ME NOW!"

I approached the dragon with caution...

----------


## lucidfhuture

omfg.. this could be the funniest forums on the web! i mean really, you guys are hilarious! :Clap:  ::rolllaugh::  ::rolllaugh::  ::lolxtreme::

----------


## NrElAx

I was suppose to have sex in my dream the other night, but we kept getting distracted and it never happened. I hate when that happens.

----------


## Hyu

> There she lay in all her glory, eyes a'twinkle and with a look on her face that said "TAKE ME NOW!"
> 
> I approached the dragon with caution...



 :laugh: 

Hat off to you sir.

----------


## ryan777

This one time i had a LD/sex dream where i was having sex with allice off of resadent evil. We must'ive been surounded by thousands of zombies cheering us on and waving there arms. We were in this finced in type area. Weirdest LD/sex dream i've ever had. but at the same time one of the best ones.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I was in my grandma's house and became lucid. Then i look down and saw a beach ball. The thing was that it had a vagina! So i just kindo of let nature take its course...*

----------


## Mzzkc

That wall never knew what hit it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wheelbarrow sex position, on the edge of a tall roof, downtown, to the cheers of hundreds of people on the street, below.  ::chuckle:: 

Then, there was that chick who seduced me into her dorm, got on top of me, got us both nice and hot...and then turned into a ghoulish cannibal, saying that she was about to eat me and spitting out the bloody organs of the guy who came before me, as proof.  ::?:

----------


## Nikkonic

> That is so damn sexy, lol just joking.
> That's weird I usually like my women alive but I guess it's what kinda person you are.
> Maybe she wasn't intrested? I like to play around in my Dreams and make my dick like 10 feet long just to see all the girl DC"s reactions
> 
> Who dreams about having Sex with 40 year olds when there still in school?



any rational 16 year old boy with a hot teacher  :tongue2:

----------


## CliffDreamer

Lol nice ^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## J.D.

Emma Watson, on the floor of a flying stagecoach.  Ohyess.

----------


## Puffin

OH MY GOD, you guys are sick. xD
Why do I keep coming back to this thread to read the new posts?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> OH MY GOD, you guys are sick. xD



I think you just answered your own question, love.  ::wink::

----------


## Rezzo

I had a quickie on a bus with someone once, only because she was the first girl I saw when I was lucid.

----------


## onyxfyre

A non erected sex with a fellow I know. The no erection made it seem better, so I thought that was pretty cool

----------


## Baron Samedi

When I was a virgin, I tried to have lucid dream sex, but it always felt like dry humping.

----------


## onyxfyre

same for me wakingnomad, LOL

----------


## katielovestrees

I had sex with my fiancé...

...on a staircase railing.

It was in a lucid dream too. The best part was that this was my best lucid dream so far and I'd gotten tired of having sex in my lucid dreams since it wasn't as pleasurable as in real life, so I instead focused on some basic lucid tasks and ended up changing the color of the walls while in cowgirl position. Oh yeah  :wink2:

----------


## f1freek

Last night I was having lucid sex  ::hump::  with a very attractive women when out of the blue she turned into a giant half-hamster half-human creature.

I got really pissed and woke up...

----------


## Baron Samedi

Well, since you asked. 

I was watching, IN A DREAM a porno with a chick wearing a strap on was nailing a dude in the butt. Then his kakken balls disappeared. 

***

Ok.... Am I weird or what?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> It was in a lucid dream too. The best part was that this was my best lucid dream so far and I'd gotten tired of having sex in my lucid dreams since it wasn't as pleasurable as in real life, so I instead focused on some basic lucid tasks and ended up changing the color of the walls while in cowgirl position. Oh yeah



That is great.  ::chuckle:: 

A couple of nights ago, I dreamed that *Jeff777* and I save a girl from a kidnapper, while on a superpower-enhanced race/scavenger hunt. She turned out to be a plant and told us where the final location of the relic would be. After the last leg of the race, which consisted of flying and battling each other, DBZ style (and not being able to remember who won), I flew back to the house where we'd saved the girl, earlier, and ended up having some really intense, sloppy-wet sex with her.

----------


## guitardreamer

Well, Ive never done that in a dream, but I've kissed a certain rock star in a dream....ain't tellin unless u guess!

----------


## Anmras

Lucid or not, these happen every now and then for me. 

My favourite was a friend of mine introducing me to a client of his, and when this fellow walked in the room he was wearing a denim shirt, distressed jeans, sunglasses and a bandana tied around his head. Not exactly the outfit that screamed "sex machine" but after serving them some coffee my friend left us alone. I remember there was a TV between some curtains that he was watching on a red leather couch, and he asked me to sit on his lap. I was in "little sister" mode so I did it without caring, but after staring and examining his face for a bit I pulled off his sunglasses and realized it was PATRICK FREAKING STEWART.

It didn't take long for that awful denim to come off and off we went. I don't even care that he's got some 30 years on me, it was brill.

----------


## insideout

I had sex in a church, right in front of everyone.

----------


## ShinodaCM

> and realized it was PATRICK FREAKING STEWART.



I guess you had fun! But why am I only imagining him doing his thing and before finishing, saying "Make it so!"?? lol

----------


## fhgshfdg

I've always dreamed of having a lucid dream in which I was able to have enough control to assume a female shape and have sex with myself (or possibly a look-a-like ; D).

----------


## cctxbmx

I had sex with my girlfriend then tried to WILD in a nap right after. I did not succeed in my WILD attempt so I had sex again shortly after I woke up haha.
When I was younger I use to always have wet dreams. If I would have known I could be lucid in these dreams back then, I would be a better person today lmao.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Banana splits are a dream-sign that I am going to have sex. If I order a banana split or I see a girl eating a banana split I know I am going to get lucky. Another thing: the produce department in the supermarket on top of the displays of fruits or vegetables. 
One time I made it underwater by a coral reef. One time through a forcefield with a goddess who had snakes around her arms and moving/changing 3D hieroglyphs floating from her heart to my heart.

----------


## Soulnote

Everyone here is screwed up, hahahaha. I'm not being mean by the way





> Well, Ive never done that in a dream, but I've kissed a certain rock star in a dream....ain't tellin unless u guess!



I seriously have a medical condition and part of that is Xtreeeeeeeem curiosity so plz plz plz plz plz plz tell, I won't be able to sleep at night...I'll be ya best friend  :smiley:

----------


## JP

> I had sex with my dream woman.
> I've always liked older women but i don't have the balls to make a move on someone 
> but yeah, she was brunette about 40 with double D's etc, long legs.
> The only problem was that i wasn't 100% lucid. i kind of knew i was dreaming, but it wasn't like, "Oh, ok, i'm dreaming so i can do this."
> It actually started off in my school's theatre, a few people in my year randomly started singing Red Hot Chili Peppers - Good Time Boys. Then this chick, who happend to be one of th most fucking whiney bitches i've met in my life, came over and started hitting me. I closed my eyes then i was in this woman's house and she was wearing a corset



Haha, good stuff. I'm too...shy I suppose to release sex stories  :wink2:

----------


## FloatingLotus

I've had a bunch of weird lucid and non-lucid sex dreams. 

I've dreamed that I've had a penis before several times, and even had an orgasm during one...I must say, women's are better.
Several times I've been in the middle of a sex dream and become lucid right before I came in the dream, and then I'm half-awake about to come, but then I make myself go back in the dream and finish because I come with my real body, too. Best time ever.
Sometimes I wake up having an orgasm and don't remember the dream. That's not bad, either.
It always feels so good to fall back asleep after those.
I had a lucid sex dream with Brad Pitt ala Fight Club body. Yum.
I also had a non-lucid sex dream with James Gandolfini. Yuck.

----------


## Slumberless

I am so glad I'm not the only one having totally disturbing sex dreams!  ::rolllaugh:: 

I remember once, before I got much better at dream control, I was wanting to have sex with this really cute guy in the mall at a mattress store. Everything was going fine until I went to take his shirt off, and he suddenly turned into a mattress.  ::?:  I was not too pleased my cute guy had disappeared. Then the mattress proceeded to chase me around the mall...

If you have dream control and make yourself up an attractive person to have sex with, is that like taking advantage? 

I had the bessst vivid non-LD earlier this year. It involved NYC Burlesque dancer Veronica Varlow, who I have a huge crush on, and well lets just say she 'had her way with me'..

----------


## Hyu

> If you have dream control and make yourself up an attractive person to have sex with, is that like taking advantage?



In my opinion it isn't.
If you're in the mood to fly, then fly. If you're in the mood for some Veronica Varlow, then summon yourself a Veronica Varlow.
I wouldn't exactly tell someone I summoned her in my dreams and had my ways with her though, I don't think that would go very well.  :tongue2: 
Well, actually, it depends. One of my friends does a lot of lucid dreaming, I'd probably tell her, since I know she'd understand.

It's fun to read that I'm not the only one who tried to have sex in a lucid dream as a kid.
It felt very "dull" for me as well, I was probably ~15 and a virgin, so it makes sense, I had no idea what it would feel like... boy was I surprised when I had real sex for the first time.  :tongue2:

----------


## GabrielG

It's soooo much more fun intront of other people, i once fingered and licked a girl infront of a huge crowd, it was aaawesoooome

----------


## katielovestrees

> I am so glad I'm not the only one having totally disturbing sex dreams! 
> 
> I remember once, before I got much better at dream control, I was wanting to have sex with this really cute guy in the mall at a mattress store. Everything was going fine until I went to take his shirt off, and he suddenly turned into a mattress.  I was not too pleased my cute guy had disappeared. Then the mattress proceeded to chase me around the mall...
> 
> If you have dream control and make yourself up an attractive person to have sex with, is that like taking advantage? 
> 
> I had the bessst vivid non-LD earlier this year. It involved NYC Burlesque dancer Veronica Varlow, who I have a huge crush on, and well lets just say she 'had her way with me'..



I have mixed feelings about sex in LD's. I've had one or two that were very realistic and pretty good (both with my fiancé), but I've also tried to do other people in my dreams. I think I subconsciously feel like I'm cheating on him even though it's in a dream because I have control. I mean, it's still a bit different.

Recently, I actually asked a DC if she felt violated. I was asking her questions first about whether or not she WAS a DC, and then I started feeling up her leg (which was hairy so I'm not sure why I was turned on...maybe it's because I'm used to my fiancé's legs being hairy so it didn't bother me, Idk...) - anyway, I was feeling up her leg and she seemed really upset and I asked her if she had feelings too about being felt up and she implied she didn't like it. I woke up convinced she had kicked me out of the dream. Then again, I feel like it was just a manifestation of my subconscious feeling like it's still wrong to take advantage of people even if they're figments of my imagination. I'd feel like I was raping myself (come to think of it, she looked a bit like me). It's one thing if it's in a non-lucid because I figure I can't control that, but I'm perfectly happy with the sex I have IRL so I feel sort of guilty if I force it in a dream. Usually, I'll be halfway through sex in an LD and I'll realize I could be doing so many more exciting things in my dreams that I stop.

----------


## insideout

I have no problems with lucid dream sex, and my dream characters don't seem to either.
One time, in a lucid dream, I joined a dream control school, (it was kind of like a school for learning magic) and my first assignment learn to harness sexual energy to achieve goals within the dream.

----------


## Hyu

Oddly enough, it's usually the DC's that want to have sex with me rather than me deciding to summon some cute girl to have my way with.
I don't consider this taking advantage whatsoever... I mean, it's a dream.
In my dreams I do what I enjoy or feel like doing, I've never experienced a DC feeling uncomfortable with it.
Should a DC complain about it though, I'm pretty sure I'd stop immediately, I imagine this would feel pretty weird.

----------

I met a girl we had sex. The End.


Edit: I've never had Lucid Dream before.

----------


## Maria92

One time, I had an awesome one-on-one session with a hot Asian chick. Oh, and last night, I had individual sex with 48 different beautiful women. <3

----------

> One time, I had an awesome one-on-one session with a hot Asian chick. Oh, and last night, I had individual sex with 48 different beautiful women. <3



Did they wait in a line? Or did you call them one by one?

----------


## Maria92

Nah, they mostly just jumped my bones in their own good time.  :wink2:

----------


## Mzzkc

How did you keep track of that many? o.0

I hope you at least remembered their names afterwards. =P

----------


## Maria92

Well, it's quite simple. All the sexing took place in a dormitory in outer space. The maximum capacity of a pod is 48 individuals. Since the pod was full, and I fucked everyone on the pod, I therefore knew I had just boned 48 women. 

And names? I can't remember names in real life, yet alone dreams.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Mzzkc

If the pod can only hold 48 individuals, then how can you have had sex with 48 women? Do you not count as an individual?

----------

> If the pod can only hold 48 individuals, then how can you have had sex with 48 women? Do you not count as an individual?



Your thinking too much. He boned himself then 47 women. Besides the moral of the dream is...........oh hell I forgot what it was.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Your thinking too much. He boned himself then 47 women. Besides the moral of the dream is...........oh hell I forgot what it was.



So. . . he's a woman, then?

----------


## Wrighty

> Hey DV. So I see Dream Sex is big nowadays. Please, tell us your dream sex stories. A lot people here will probably want to hear them.



Shagging an Alien  and other like Humanoids thats pretty odd dream :O. Lol maybe they abducted me and then used me to make Hybrids...Lol

----------


## Wrighty

i had a lucid dream this morning and went to have a 3 some with 2 girls both turned out to have a cock  and i was like eh no way! lol turned around and said when i turn back she will have a vagi and well naw it didnt work cause when i turned back they both turned into 2 of my mates -.-  shame cause it was going so well until i un did the trousers. i Became non lucid and blanked out  into a non lucid dream. MERRY CHRISTMAS

----------


## Maria92

> If the pod can only hold 48 individuals, then how can you have had sex with 48 women? Do you not count as an individual?



I was #48 initially, but then a latecomer moved in once everyone else had left for a grand total of 48.

----------

> So. . . he's a woman, then?



It is a dream you know.

----------


## Lost4468

> I have mixed feelings about sex in LD's. I've had one or two that were very realistic and pretty good (both with my fiancé), but I've also tried to do other people in my dreams. I think I subconsciously feel like I'm cheating on him even though it's in a dream because I have control. I mean, it's still a bit different.
> 
> Recently, I actually asked a DC if she felt violated. I was asking her questions first about whether or not she WAS a DC, and then I started feeling up her leg (which was hairy so I'm not sure why I was turned on...maybe it's because I'm used to my fiancé's legs being hairy so it didn't bother me, Idk...) - anyway, I was feeling up her leg and she seemed really upset and I asked her if she had feelings too about being felt up and she implied she didn't like it. I woke up convinced she had kicked me out of the dream. Then again, I feel like it was just a manifestation of my subconscious feeling like it's still wrong to take advantage of people even if they're figments of my imagination. I'd feel like I was raping myself (come to think of it, she looked a bit like me). It's one thing if it's in a non-lucid because I figure I can't control that, but I'm perfectly happy with the sex I have IRL so I feel sort of guilty if I force it in a dream. Usually, I'll be halfway through sex in an LD and I'll realize I could be doing so many more exciting things in my dreams that I stop.



Its a dream, who cares about the DC, there not real, there you, it doesn't matter what you do to them.

----------


## katielovestrees

> Its a dream, who cares about the DC, there not real, there you, it doesn't matter what you do to them.



You're missing my point entirely if you think my post can be answered with such a simple thought.

----------


## pllplp

This is one of my most memoriable. I was part of a group taking a tour of hell. Then I asked myself why am I in hell and became lucid. I took the closest female and started having sex with her behind the closest stalagmite. She started turning into a sort of succubis, so of course I had to finish up and get out of there.

----------


## Matte87

I remember one sexdream I had, in which I was a girl. I was lying in a bunkbed and was somehow connected mentally to another girl who was outside on some street. I started touching myself and the arousal just bounced back and forth between us. I had an orgasm in seconds, the feeling was awesome. Woke up and all was good  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

Cheryl Cole, I don't think it gets much better than that.  :smiley:   :smiley:   :smiley:  A link, if you want more details...

----------


## matrixinfinity

Anyone have tips for making dream sex feel a little closer to real sex? Ive had both, and obviously dreaming cant compare, but there has to be someway. Last night I dreamt I was screwing a bunch of people in a dream, as in I knew I was dreaming. Several different random women. Even though I was doing it all right I could hardly feel anything, as if I was wearing like 5 condoms. Its pretty pointless. It was a layered dream too, So I would "wake up" In my bed and then try to go back to sleep so I could dream about the girls again. But it was really just a dream the whole time. Kind of lucid, kind of confusing. Anyone else had these?

----------


## GIR

Not my own but a friend of mine who often does this, she saw a girl that she used to go out with, and decided to have sex with her because she knew it was a dream, half way through the girl turned into a llama but she didn't care and kept going.

I nearly died laughing when she told me about this.

----------


## Raspberry

This wasn't a sex dream but... Last night I had a penis! And a boner. It was... different...  ::lol::

----------


## Maria92

> This wasn't a sex dream but... Last night I had a penis! And a boner. It was... different...



Freaky, ain't it?  :Cheeky:

----------


## Burke

Uuhhh... blowjob on a train... you fill in the details  :tongue2:

----------


## vbooy57

> Uuhhh... blowjob on a train... you fill in the details



You gave a guy a BJ on a train?  :tongue2:

----------


## fzongqvxp

I had sex with two of my girlfriend... It was fiendishly enjoyable

----------


## NrElAx

I didn't have any internet for a while, so I couldn't look at any more porn (which I actually haven't really been looking as much anymore). So with this lack of porn came the lack of masterbation and with that, comes wet dreams. So about a week ago I was watching the movie zodiac and in my dream that night I was on my bed and this woman comes in my room, So I slide on the side of my bed against my wall to hide. Then I look up and see the woman on top of me and she starts stabbing me over and over in my side and stomach. Then all the sudden on kneeling on my bed and the womans bent over, ass in the air, and I'm banging her from behind. Then I release the biggest load I have ever had in my life and it felt sooo good. The weird thing was, was that I kept dreaming and eventually woke up and then remembered I had a sex dream, so I checked my pants and sure enough, they were wet. Usually after a wet dream, I wake up right away. God its been a long time since my last one.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Anyone have tips for making dream sex feel a little closer to real sex? Ive had both, and obviously dreaming cant compare, but there has to be someway. Last night I dreamt I was screwing a bunch of people in a dream, as in I knew I was dreaming. Several different random women. Even though I was doing it all right I could hardly feel anything, as if I was wearing like 5 condoms. Its pretty pointless. It was a layered dream too, So I would "wake up" In my bed and then try to go back to sleep so I could dream about the girls again. But it was really just a dream the whole time. Kind of lucid, kind of confusing. Anyone else had these?



Yeah. Initially engage the senses. In other words, walk around in your dreams slowly touching things, for example. Also, don't touch yourself in waking life for a couple weeks.

----------


## Cirvante

I actually planned to have lucid dream sex with a certain girl at one point and as soon as I turned lucid during an afternoon nap I teleported to her and took her from behind while muffling her with her own dress (just so she couldn't make noises). For some reason my dream characters can be quite submissive at times. I didn't feel bad about the forcible nature of said encounter when I woke up. I feel entitled to fuck my own subconciousness. ^^

----------


## NrElAx

I got a nice bj in a dream the other night and I think we had sex. I don't really remember because I just now remembered a little bit of the dream. Hahah days later.

----------


## ultranova

> This wasn't a sex dream but... Last night I had a penis! And a boner. It was... different...



Hahah, I dreamt few nights ago that some girl had a penis :S And It was lucid, yuuk :S

----------


## Tripoli

I for some reason was chasing this man who was driving away from me. Suddenly the dream jumps and I'm in the middle of the street where my old house is (moved out about a year ago) There's this beautiful red head next to me. I start to walk away from her trying for some odd reason but then I turned around and said "You know what maybe just this once" or something along those lines.

She was already naked and ready for me before I made up my mind. I put it in and it felt amazing. I'm still a virgin but....just....wowzers. The dream only lasted a couple seconds after we started but it felt amazing.

I also had another dream where I'm in this big bright white room with evangeline Lilly. Shes naked on her back staring at me, I move in but I woke up. I was sad.

----------


## Maria92

> I also had another dream where I'm in this big bright white room with evangeline Lilly. Shes naked on her back staring at me, I move in but I woke up. I was sad.



Is your avatar representative of the face you made when you woke up?

----------


## johoiada

well i dreamed i had sex with two asian girls in someone elses house last night. we ended up having to jump out of the bathroom window naked because the family came home. oh and i stole thier motorcycle.

----------


## insideout

Has anyone else given themselves a BJ in a dream? It's pretty fun.

----------


## Erii

> This wasn't a sex dream but... Last night I had a penis! And a boner. It was... different...



Oh man xD I've had dreams where I have a penis.
It is weird!

----------


## Erii

I had one LD where I was by a boardwalk thing at night, and I just wanted to try sex in a dream so I ran and grabbed some random business man and we went into a supply closet and went for it xD
the dream shortly ended though xD

----------


## NamingTheStars

I had the weirdest non-lucid dream last night. It wasn't exactly a sex dream, but I dreamt that I was in a fabric store and there was a boner sticking out of the toe of my shoe, pointing up in the air. I was so confused.

----------


## Gr8God

Last night I had my first proper lucid sex (the others usaully lasted 3-5 seconds ) it lasted for 5 or 10 minutes it was great
There was a busty blonde hair girl bending over in my room naked waiting for me so while I was fucking her from the back I said you want some in the ass she begged no I went anyway I was going fast as I could back & forth back & forth I didn't  know if she was crying in pain or enjoying it at the sametime then I cumed all over her backside cum was dripping from her vag & ass she wiped the tip of her finger on the cum & licked it I suddenly woke up after that & my boxers had my jizz all in it  -_-

----------


## mattbrox

She had a penis. Got the hell out of there...
..._Or did I?_



No but really I did.

----------


## Ayr

I got a blowjob from a girl who was just a floating head the other night.  Best blowjob I ever, but in the dream I didnt seem to care that she had no body (she didnt really need it I suppose lol)

----------


## Krake

Teehee, think I found my favourite thread on here so far  :boogie: 

In one of my dreams Helen Mirren was teaching me etiquette, there also were two other women (young and Italian) in the room. At some point I got lucid and started having a foursome with them. I gave head to Helen Mirren and her hoo-hoo was made out of white plastic and tasted like nothing, but it still was awesome.

In another LD I met a flying pirate and we started doing it while both flying.

In non-LDs, I once had sex with my boyfriend being cross-dressed with a pink dress and a blonde wig. It was fun, but when I told him afterwards he said he'd rather not try that in real life.
I've also had sex with my little sister in a dream, it was rather disturbing and when I woke up I felt smutty for days.
In another, equally disturbing one, I had sex with Gandalf who then turned into Dumbledore who then turned into my mother, all during the act. The "having sex" didn't work as usual though, but he held a mix of an artichoke and a banana in his hands and I added green leaves around the artichoke. Strangely, it felt perfectly sexual and intense, though, so I consider it a sex dream.

I appear to have a very resourceful subconscious  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## NrElAx

Don't worry, I've had sexual dreams about family members. Ver disturbing. Just last night I had a dream me and my cousin were strip teasing by showing eachother our private parts but luckely her dream father came in and was wondering what was going on in the room. Don't get me wrong, my cousin is very beautiful, but I wouldn't do anything sexual with her.

----------


## sloth

I've had tons. Random identityless females. Random acts.

----------


## Krake

> Don't worry, I've had sexual dreams about family members. Ver disturbing. Just last night I had a dream me and my cousin were strip teasing by showing eachother our private parts but luckely her dream father came in and was wondering what was going on in the room. Don't get me wrong, my cousin is very beautiful, but I wouldn't do anything sexual with her.



I know it's not exactly my fault (I wasn't even lucid), but it still makes me feel gross. It's kind of like your dream with your cousin - my sister's really pretty, but damn, she's my sister AND she is underage >.<
I don't like the smutty experiences my brain makes up once in a while. I'm perfectly fine with fucking Helen Mirren or a random flying pirate, but I don't want to have sex with relatives anymore, please.

----------


## JessLapin

One night I tried to make Jake Gyllenhaal appear, but I got Kevin James (the fat guy from Mall Cop) instead, so I decided not to bother.

The next night I tried to make Russel Crowe appear as Gladiator, but I ended up in medieval battle field full of ugly, oafish barbarians fighting. I was looking at one of them and said 'that's not quite what I had in mind'...like a robot he stopped fighting, dropped his weapons, stripped of his clothes, took his helmet off and peeled his beard off and underneath it all he looked EXACTLY like Gladiator. Feeling very proud of myself we went to his place to get it on. The only problem was he was terrible in bed and had a tiny micro-penis.

All of my efforts to make him bigger and better failed and it was so boring I lost lucidity. The next thing I remember, just before I woke up, we were sitting having tea with his well to do, 21st century parents (he's still in his gladiator gear) and his Mum's making me feel like a complete slut.

----------


## cytotoxicT

Usually when I have lucid sex I try to corral multiple women, but in the effort I often stop paying attention to one and they change shape from when they started. The weirdest example of this was where I was banging two girls and one turned into plastic wrap....i woke up feeling very dirty and confused

----------


## Krake

^ I can totally imagine this happening to me  ::D: 

Once I had a dream in which I had my clit on my tongue. Unfortunately I was non-lucid and just stood in front of a mirror being afraid and wondering how I could make it go away. If only I had been lucid, I could have had the time of my life with ice-cream, corn on the cob, pomegranates and chocolate  :Sad:

----------


## NrElAx

Hahah that seems like an interesting dream. I don't think I've had any sexual deformities in any of my dreams.

----------


## USA

Well, once I tried to give this girl a BJ but i guess she didn't want to... she threw my chihuahua at my dick and it put its whole mouth over my dick and bit it... im pretty sure i woke up. yeah it scared the crap outta me when he bit me, and it actually hurt in the dream!!

----------


## Krake

A BJ? To a girl?  ::?:

----------


## LUC1D

I just had a dream where I wanted to have sex with these two girls, but my dad was sleeping on my bottom bunk.  So we had to be quiet as to not wake my dad.  Pretty bizarre, I don't want any sex dreams with family members present.

Oh and then I had sex. With both of them.

----------


## Krake

As long as he's only present but not ivolved, you can feel blessed  :tongue2:

----------


## LUC1D

I'm a little ashamed to say that I have had sexual encounters with family members in dreams.  Not my dad haha, but it's a little relieving to know other people have those awful dreams too.

----------


## WinRic

Doing a zombie...

Ya, I was pretty disturbed after I woke up

But if zombie sex is wrong, why did it feel so right? (lol)

I've only had 5 sex dreams, and none of them have been one I am proud of...  :Sad:

----------


## sandman95

I dove into a lake and came up and a beutiful life gaurd was in front of me in skin tight spandex holding me. All of a sudden she had no clothes on and i could breath under water. And you know the rest... Best dream ever.

----------


## NrElAx

> I'm a little ashamed to say that I have had sexual encounters with family members in dreams.  Not my dad haha, but it's a little relieving to know other people have those awful dreams too.



Don't worry, your defiantly not alone. I've had some disgusting sexual dreams with family members. I wake up feeling so disturbed and sick feeling. A feeling I never get in real life.

----------


## Wayfaerer

I just had one not too long ago, but I wasn't very happy about it... my dream was me and some anonymous people were walking in a big snowy field (in place that looked like Alaska or something) toward a single building. When we went in the building it turned out to be some kind of medical place, with this very attractive girl doctor... we walked out and I became lucid and I was like how cool would it be to do something with that doctor?! so I ran back in the building and asked her to have sex lol... the thing is that after I was very disappointed that I wasted the first lucid dream I've had in months to do that... I could have been soaring over that Alaskian looking place's beautiful landscapes... or having some epic journey to some crazy new place I couldn't even imagine with some interesting dream characters, or creating whatever awesome stuff I wanted to experience... what a boring decision I chose compared to the endless possibilities of the imagination... DAMN HORMONES lol...

----------


## WarBenifit156

I've screwed multiple hot girls that I know in real life, cartoons, and just random hot girls.

----------


## Mellie

Not really a porno dream, but I still remember when I was much younger and curious, I would practise making out with guys. I thought it was hilarious!

----------


## Highlander

I had a bad dream a few years back where I was sitting & happened to look down where my willy was, only to find out I had been castrated!  :Oh noes:  My penis had been cut off at the base & you could just sort of see the flesh in section, all red & gory above the pubic bone area. :Eek: 

I never did find out where the penis went.  ::shock::

----------


## J.D.

Your dad probably had it.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Highlander

> Your dad probably had it.



Ha, Ha, that was funny! He helped make it.

Maybe I should incorporate this as a RC. E.g: check if my pink friend is still there. ::roll::

----------


## NrElAx

I had the best sex dream I've had thus far. For starters, I didn't have sex with some fat old lady. And second, I actually was able to fully have sex with the person and not get interrupted. The dream involved me hooking up with Olivia wild in the back seat of a car that my parents were driving. I the  fucked her for literally 5 seconds before I, well you know, and continued so she wouldn't know I finished inside her, but she could tell I did. The interesting thing was, my mom was in the front seat while I was having sex with her, but never once turned around. And second, after we had sex, we were magically walking down a metal spiral staircase and no longer in a car. I love dreams, especially ones like these lol.

----------


## Thelast

I just had a dream that I was in a grocery store and when I became lucid I walked up and started doing the first girl I saw but everyone around us didn't notice so I ask one girl who worked there why she didn't notice and she said that she was trying to ignore us because she thought that I wouldn't want to touch her so I was like I can do you too so I ended up doing both of them and soe other girl who walked up. Also since there has been talk about sexual dreams with relatives later on in the dream I felt up my cousin and fingered her. Glad I'm not the only one who has had these.

----------


## gugula3

I got a porno style bj  followed by a 69 while fingering her bum hole then doggy style with a girl i know it was cool lol but i couldnt relly finish inside her like i wanted o well  :tongue2:

----------


## Mynameraulduke

I fucked a cyclops.

----------


## Marm

Why doesn't this thread have 5 stars next to its title?

----------


## NrElAx

Another sex dream. I need to get laid soon.

----------


## Oreo

> Why doesn't this thread have 5 stars next to its title?



Because half the posts in it are hilarious.  :tongue2:  That or it doesn't take much effort to make me laugh.

Not sure if this counts but I was raped by a zombie once.  ::?:

----------


## xXMjn9311Xx

LMFAO just read every sex story in here!  this is some funny crap people keep it up lmao!

----------


## NrElAx

The sex dream I had the other night consisted of me going behind a milf and dry humping her and then had an accident in my pants in the dream.... Also in real life lol. That's the second wet dream in like 2 weeks, what's wrong with me hahah. This has never happened to me, in 21 lol

----------


## Krake

Last week, I've been given head to by a platypus in one of my dreams. The worst thing is, I was lucid and WANTED this  ::D:

----------


## tehmuffinman

This thread is too funny. 
I still remember one of my most vivid dreams ever was a sex dream. It was ~4 years ago or so when I was about 12ish. Fantastic time. Must have been the testosterone making it's way into me from puberty. I was in some kind of island paradise with snow white beaches and crystal clear blue waters. I wandered around the beach for some time until I looked out over the sea and saw this woman out in the water looking my direction. I went out to her and did what was to be done. She looked very much like Adriana Lima. Extremely vivid and memorable dream, it may have been the closest I've been to lucidity even though I had never even thought of the possibilities I now know of.

----------

